# Boyu fishtanks



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Came across this and a little bit of sleuthing leads me to believe these are Boyu tanks. Anyone has experience with these?

Endo Home & Building Supplies Centre Inc.

EAZ-1000D 1200D 1500D - EAF SERIES AQUARIUM - å¹¿ä¸œåšå®‡é›†å›¢æœ‰é™å&#8230;¬å¸

I'd be looking at the 1M tank which is around 74 gallons. Sellers craigslist ad lists for $500, including lights and filtration - Any thoughts would be appreciated!

Kimyee


----------

